# Liquid smoke



## NamVetJoe (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone add liquid smoke to their marinades before smoking or added to BBQ sauce or is that considered sacrilegious?


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 6, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Does anyone add liquid smoke to their marinades before smoking or added to BBQ sauce or is that considered sacrilegious?


Never used liquid smoke,but I watched Alton Brown the other nite and he showed how to make your own, interesting


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Does anyone add liquid smoke to their marinades before smoking or added to BBQ sauce or is that considered sacrilegious?


Yes to both questions (i use in marinades and it is considered capital offence).

I also use on steaks, soups, roasts.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 6, 2018)

I use it in certain recipes, but never in large quantities.  It can be a little overpowering, but I like it nonetheless.  It's great in my basting sauce for oven roasted duck.  I also add it to my bbq sauce from time to time.


----------



## lodi dick (Apr 6, 2018)

I too use it in various sauces including my BBQ sauce.  Winter chili at not more than one liquid ounce per gallon.  It adds a very subtle flavor of Summer into it.  Any more than that and I get an off taste.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 6, 2018)

lodi dick said:


> I too use it in various sauces including my BBQ sauce.  Winter chili at not more than one liquid ounce per gallon.  It adds a very subtle flavor of Summer into it.  Any more than that and I get an off taste.


I like to use smoked chipotle peppers for some smoke flavor in chili, smoked chipotle peppers add smoked flavor and will add a little heat. Chipotle and a habenero and you are on your way


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Does anyone add liquid smoke to their marinades before smoking or added to BBQ sauce or is that considered sacrilegious?



Well, no. But I do use things like smoked Paprika in my Jerky Marinades/Cures.
But I like to actually smoke stuff to infuse smokey goodness.

Kind of hypocritical though. I like real smoke, but use dried and prepared seasonings. (IE: Bay Leaves, Dill Weed, Fine Black Pepper, etc.)
Maybe the Grand Daughter _*is*_ right, I'm weird. :eek:


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

I have not used it, but have thought about using it in Sous Vide.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

Sacrelig is an interesting choice of words but I get it. Most of the members here are backyard bbq guys not touring pros. And while I’ve run into the “traditionalist” in my time, and I do respect everyone’s opinions and freedom to do what they want I don’t find anything “sacrelig” except maybe ketchup on a coney dog. Do what you want and keep trying new things with whatever you want. I dont think you need to add liquid smoke to any sort of smoked meat but maybe you’ll love it. Do what makes you happy. 

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Cooking is an experiment, so I like to experiment.
Sometimes it's good, sometimes not so good. But nothing ventured, nothing gained.
Maybe a tiny dab of ketchup (not cats-up :confused:) would be tasty on a Coney Dog?
If not, it wouldn't have to be tried again. ;)

For lack of sometime better to do, I think I'll try smoking some seasonings today.
The basics SPGO. Never done it, ought to try it. :p


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

I haven’t used it in the sv either al. If I want that Smokey I usually smoke before I put in the sv. But years ago I used some in the crock pot and it was ok. I bet it’d be just as good in the sv.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll let you all in on a secret of mine about Colgan's Liquid Smoke...

I use it.

But what's different, after I finish the soap from those foaming soap dispensers, I rinse out all the soap and get it really clean. Pretty easy, since it had nothing but soap in it, right? :)
Then I pour a couple bottles of the liquid smoke in there, which makes a foamy liquid smoke, and when I pump the foam onto meat in the marinade dish, it stays on top and slowly works its way down as the bubbles pop. I pitched the idea to Colgan, but they never responded.

BTW, I also discovered Dawn liquid detergent in a 1:2 ratio with warm water in a foaming dispenser also makes a great degreasing foam. About a year later, I saw Dawn was selling a foamer as well. Not that we ever have to clean up grease, right? :)


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 6, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sacrelig is an interesting choice of words but I get it. Most of the members here are backyard bbq guys not touring pros. And while I’ve run into the “traditionalist” in my time, and I do respect everyone’s opinions and freedom to do what they want I don’t find anything “sacrelig” except maybe ketchup on a coney dog. Do what you want and keep trying new things with whatever you want. I dont think you need to add liquid smoke to any sort of smoked meat but maybe you’ll love it. Do what makes you happy.
> 
> 
> Scott


 to clarify my use of the word sacrilegious, involving or committing sacrilege and in my context disrespectful 
*. *


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> to clarify my use of the word sacrilegious, involving or committing sacrilege and in my context disrespectful


My opinion... Sacrilege would be to do things on the smoker that everyone tells you to do instead of doing what you want while experimenting and trying new things. This is really what it's all about, and I have to say, sometimes, we may need to use liquid smoke. Or sugar. Or salt. Or paprika. Or whatever. It's really all about doing what you want to get the results you want, but enjoying the act of doing it. I will probably not put chocolate syrup on anything in the smoker, though I'd definitely consider a little maple syrup as a glaze. And to some, that'd be sacrilege I suppose, but I doubt it.

So, rock on with some liquid smoke if that's something you keep in the tool box!


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 6, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Does anyone add liquid smoke to their marinades before smoking or added to BBQ sauce or is that considered sacrilegious?


I use liquid smoke, but I would _never _use it "before smoking." What would be the point ??? You are going to put something in a smoker, why would you add liquid smoke?

Where I *do* use liquid smoke is if I am *not *going to smoke something, but want a little smokey taste. For instance, one of the most amazing recipes I've found in this forum is Gary's Baked Beans. But, they take awhile and the recipe makes a lot of beans. Sometimes I want just a can of baked beans, but want them to taste as much like the full recipe as possible. So, I add about 1/4 teaspoon of liquid smoke (more than a little is too much), and also drop in as many of the other ingredients as I can find. I end up with something that, while nowhere as good as the original, is still mighty tasty.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> You are going to put something in a smoker, why would you add liquid smoke?


Pretty much.

Add it to green beans, too. Very nice!

Sometimes, when grilling burgers or steaks, I take a shortcut and use this on them.


----------



## tropics (Apr 6, 2018)

Joe you can always smoke some vegie stock,chicken stock an freeze it.You can make a good pulled pork in a cock pot with it,yes I have done it that way in the past.Guilt I didn't taste or smell it.Have fun bud
Richie


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 6, 2018)

well, my friend, I have actually made some great Pulled pork on this really old bad boy. Put the Boston butt in added some beer to the bottom and some good splashes of liquid smoke and plugged it in and let it do its thing. BTW low setting is 230 high is 280


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Apr 14, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> I like to use smoked chipotle peppers for some smoke flavor in chili, smoked chipotle peppers add smoked flavor and will add a little heat. Chipotle and a habenero and you are on your way


I like the way you think with the use and type of peppers, I just got my smoker and have some habanero peppers and I plan on smoking them with either hickory or apple and then putting them in my mini chopper so I can use them in chilli and some other things I make.


----------



## KyleCowden (Apr 15, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Never used liquid smoke,but I watched Alton Brown the other nite and he showed how to make your own, interesting



I’ve actually been wondering about that.  I have been cleaning my water bowl out between smokes starting with pouring the coffee colored liquid down the drain.

Anyone use their water bowl water as liquid smoke?  Anything you add to it?


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 15, 2018)

KyleCowden said:


> I’ve actually been wondering about that.  I have been cleaning my water bowl out between smokes starting with pouring the coffee colored liquid down the drain.
> 
> Anyone use their water bowl water as liquid smoke?  Anything you add to it?


Alton Brown has video on making liquid smoke. I would just do a search of his recipes,personally I don't use liquid smoke, I prefer smoked chipotle peppers for smoke flavor


----------

